# Gloves to pair with navy peacoat



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

What does the trad hivemind think are the best gloves to pair with an authentic (Sterlingwear) peacoats? Going for the "navy" color which we all know is quite dark.

Intended use is for mostly business-wear, or for nights we get dressed up and go out for dinner or cocktails. In other words, not really for casual wear.

Is it as simple as dark leather gloves? Would appreciate some input and assistance with this...so thanks in advance.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

The peacoat is pretty casual--not really suited to business wear or cocktails. That said, I would go with brown leather gloves.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I like ragg wool gloves with my peacoat. And I agree with the above poster about a peacoat's casualness. A good overcoat gives you a little more length (I like ones that strike at the knee) and would still look fine in a business casual environment.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Generally speaking, the "dressiness" of a coat is proportional to its length. The most formal are mid calf length, most casual are waist high jackets. There are quite a few coat styles and each has a level of formality. Consider that the peacoat is the civilian version of a sailors coat, and when sailors are on shore they do not usually go out for cocktails. If one is looking for a multi purpose coat that covers business and evening wear one's choice will depend on what is worn underneath the coat. If the OP lets us know what he ordinarily wears, we can suggest appropriate coats.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Orvis offers some reddish brown Bison leather gloves that would work very nicely with your navy peacoat.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Brown or saddle tan deerskin gloves. Also, some oatmeal ragg wool gloves are a more casual (and warmer) option. I concur that a peacoat is a casual coat and not an appropriate choice for anything other than casual wear.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Should probably clarify that we are not a suit-and-tie office. Business casual every day.

And when I say "get dressed up", again I do not mean suits and ties. I just mean nice denim and a button down or sweater.


----------



## neild76 (Dec 1, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Generally speaking, the "dressiness" of a coat is proportional to its length. The most formal are mid calf length, most casual are waist high jackets. There are quite a few coat styles and each has a level of formality. Consider that the peacoat is the civilian version of a sailors coat, and when sailors are on shore they do not usually go out for cocktails. If one is looking for a multi purpose coat that covers business and evening wear one's choice will depend on what is worn underneath the coat. If the OP lets us know what he ordinarily wears, *we can suggest appropriate coats*.


I think the OP was just asking that we suggest appropriate gloves.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

The U.S. Navy issued me lined black leather gloves with my peacoat, so I would go with those.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

neild76 said:


> I think the OP was just asking that we suggest appropriate gloves.


The question of whether or not a particular garment is appropriate does not arise in a vacuum, rather in the context of the occasion and the rest of one's ensemble. As a peacoat is inappropriate for both business and evening wear, there is no glove that is appropriate, that is to say those gloves that are appropriate for wear with a peacoat are neither appropriate for business nor evening wear.


----------



## neild76 (Dec 1, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> The question of whether or not a particular garment is appropriate does not arise in a vacuum, rather in the context of the occasion and the rest of one's ensemble. As a peacoat is inappropriate for both business and evening wear, there is no glove that is appropriate, that is to say those gloves that are appropriate for wear with a peacoat are neither appropriate for business nor evening wear.


Sounds like his definitions of business and evening wear are different than yours.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Gloves should match your shoes just like your belt. With some jeans you should wear brown shoes and therefore brown gloves.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

neild76 said:


> Sounds like his definitions of business and evening wear are different than yours.


I do not cite my definitions. As Joseph Campbell once said, "I have never had an original thought in my life."
I only relate the standards of traditional Anglo-American men's dress.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

SconnieTrad said:


> The U.S. Navy issued me lined black leather gloves with my peacoat, so I would go with those.


Black would look best to me; brown OK if as another poster observed, you're wearing brown shoes.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

SconnieTrad said:


> The U.S. Navy issued me lined black leather gloves with my peacoat, so I would go with those.


The U.S. Navy also issues black shoes with khakis, so...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Pink gloves , of course.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> The U.S. Navy also issues black shoes with khakis, so...


Touché


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

dparm said:


> Should probably clarify that we are not a suit-and-tie office. Business casual every day.
> 
> And when I say "get dressed up", again I do not mean suits and ties. I just mean nice denim and a button down or sweater.


You do not want a formal glove like these https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1265587&Parent_Id=228&default_color=Brown

You might like something with a less formal finish like these shearlings: or any number of other styles on the Orvis site.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I wear midgrey cashmere gloves with my black Sterlingwear. Seems to be the right amount of dressy, though I'm sure I could go one or two notches in either direction---to leather, or to ragg wool as suggested. For navy I might try a warmer color like brown or camel.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Well okay, perhaps I can expand the question to include navy bridge coats, which are just longer peacoats and a bit dressier.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Black gloves should be fine, knowing how dark some of these "navies" are. Similarly, I just got BB's "navy" wool/cashmere overcoat, and would be hard-pressed to call it blue.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Royal Navy "blues" uniforms, and shoes, were black, but brown gloves were worn with them. I would, therefore, go with brown.


----------

